# [HELP]restore htc original stockwidget（com.htc.StockWidget.apk ）



## airjam (Jul 16, 2011)

I just like the widget, and i want to restore it back to bamf 1.8.6
what should i do??

please help


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I would download a Stock MR2 rom (not ruu). Open it in winrar (winzip, whichever your preference is) and navigate to system/app (i'm 99% sure this is where it can be found). Extract it and install to your phone. Also be sure to extract and install the stocks app also. The widget will not run without it.


----------



## airjam (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks，i just extract stock.apk,com.htc.StockWidget.apk from MR2 rom, but i can't install it directly, any suggestion?


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

airjam said:


> thanks，i just extract stock.apk,com.htc.StockWidget.apk from MR2 rom, but i can't install it directly, any suggestion?


Try going into root explorer and replacing both files (rename the old ones just in case you have a problem) after replacing them make sure the permissions are right in root explorer. And then reboot your phone


----------



## airjam (Jul 16, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> Try going into root explorer and replacing both files (rename the old ones just in case you have a problem) after replacing them make sure the permissions are right in root explorer. And then reboot your phone


 actually, in rom bamf 1.8.6 , there's no such file to replace, i just put above 2 apk into /system/app and change the permissions to 644, reboot.
the stock app appears in app list, but work with error, and the stockwidget doesn't show in widget list.


----------

